# Des débuts difficiles avec Apple TV



## P'tit Vince (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Après une journée de galères, j'arrive enfin à avoir accès aux tripes de mon Apple Tv toute neuve : c'est bcp plus compliqué qu'annoncé par le vendeur ... bref ....

J'arrive à lire des disques USB, j'arrive à transférer sur l'ATV des vidéos au format avi (par exemple) et les lire directement depuis l'ATV.

Mais, car il y a un mais je voudrais savoir si ça c'est possible (et si oui comment )

- J'ai des films sur mon Imac et sur un DD relié en FireWire à cet Imac, est-il possible depuis l'APTV (si bien sur les deux zinzins sont branchés), d'aller me balader sur ces derniers et de lancer la lecture d'un film directement ?????? Parce que tout transférer à chaque fois que j'ai envie de regarder qqch ou bien encore déplacer mon gros DD, ça enlève tout intérêt au principe de centrale multimédia ......

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, car je dois avouer que même très amoureux et gaga des produits Apple, là j'ai l'impression de mettre fait avoir et d'être coincé sans vraiment pouvoir obtenir ce que je souhaite .....

P'tit Vince


----------



## ubusky (17 Juin 2010)

yop,

personnellement, j'ai un dossier que j'ai partagé via les préférences réseau sur mon Imac, et puis j'utilise sur mon AppleTV, j'utilise XBMC pour me connecter à ce dossier, et lire mes fichiers vidéo en avi ou autres formats...


----------



## P'tit Vince (17 Juin 2010)

Plop,

Merci de ta réponse. Je suis en train de découvrir la puissance de XBMC, ça assez top même si je patauge encore pas mal.... Problème sur les sous titres, problème sur le choix de la langue sur certains fichiers .... 

Bref, il faudrait tout de même dire dans les boutiques, que mise à part si l'on souhaite être pied et poings liés avec Apple et le marché, ce produit Apple TV n'a aucun intérêt sans ces interfaces développées à l'extérieur !!!!! Mais avec elles ça marche, ça demande seulement beaucoup de temps et de tâtonnements pour les non initiés, où ceux qui ont juste pas envie de s'emmerder  

Si d'autres lecteurs ont des astuces ou des pistes à me donner je suis toujours preneur 

Vincent


----------

